# Discount / Promo Code - Burton



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone have a discount/promotional/coupon code for burton.com?


TIA


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

youaresospecialyoudeserveadiscountcodehereitis2010


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

come to Canada on boxing day burton boards (since they are made in china and at all the major retail stores) are like 40-60% off.
sometimes a local shop will have a boxing day deal.


----------

